# Fire Steel



## matthewrblack (May 31, 2010)

Was rather bored : earlier so I decided to make a fire steel with one of the Ferrocerium rods I ordered ages ago. Just thought i would post it, as I have not been on here as regularly as I would like. 
Matthew


----------



## Kalai (May 31, 2010)

Hi Matthew, nice job, I like it a lot, thanks for posting the pictures, aloha.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## skiprat (May 31, 2010)

OK, I'll ask:redface: What is a Fire Steel? Like a poker?  Nice handle for it though:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (May 31, 2010)

I just googled it!!!:biggrin: I thought it looked too short to be a poker. What do you strike against it?


----------



## Robert Taylor (May 31, 2010)

i'm with skip, would like more info


----------



## Mark (May 31, 2010)

Awesome idea. Where did you find the rods?

I'd love to make a couple of them. I have 14 hunters in my camp. They would all love them...


----------



## Fred (May 31, 2010)

Here is a good link on the proper use of these survival tools. Never leave home without one in your pocket! Ya just never know when you may need to make a fire!

http://www.survivaltopics.com/survival/how-to-use-a-firesteel/


----------



## dl351 (Jun 1, 2010)

That looks nice!

I've done a couple of these as gifts, and sold one.  That was back when I'd attach a block of wood to the rod and go at it with the belt sander to shape it.  I have a few to try on my lathe (now that I have a lathe).  You've inspired me to get cracking on the fire steels!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice job on the handle . 

Thanks for the link Fred !


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 1, 2010)

it looks good I like the handle also


----------



## matthewrblack (Jun 1, 2010)

skiprat said:


> I just googled it!!! I thought it looked too short to be a poker. What do you strike against it?


 
There is a flat piece of metal supplied with the bought sets but a jigsaw blade ground smooth works well if not better. 
 



Mark said:


> Awesome idea. Where did you find the rods?





Mark said:


> I'd love to make a couple of them. I have 14 hunters in my camp. They would all love them...



 I got the blanks from http://www.greenmanbushcraft.co.uk/fire/flint-steels/army-firesteel-blanks.htm.
 
I just got them to see how they were in comparison to the branded ones.


----------



## Mark (Jun 1, 2010)

Thx for the link. I'll check them out...


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 1, 2010)

matthewrblack said:


> There is a flat piece of metal supplied with the bought sets but a jigsaw blade ground smooth works well if not better.


 
Wouldn't it be cool to epoxy the small jigsaw blade into a piece of wood then attach that piece of wood as a finial to the handle!  

That way you could just unscrew the handle cap and you're ready to go.


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 1, 2010)

The fire sticks are great.  I saw them at a show last year and am kicking myself for not getting one.  The booth that had them were selling them by the dozens.


----------



## matthewrblack (Jun 1, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Wouldn't it be cool to epoxy the small jigsaw blade into a piece of wood then attach that piece of wood as a finial to the handle!
> 
> That way you could just unscrew the handle cap and you're ready to go.


 

OOH thats an idea, I'll have to have a go at that.


----------

